# What is a Windows Swap File and where do I get one?



## Sasha (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm trying to start a game I purchased for my son - SimTown. I got the game installed, but whenever I try to run the game, I get the following message:

Not enough memory to run SimTown. Try these:
1) Close some applications and try again.
2) Increase Windows' swap file.

I have XP Home, Pentium 4, 2.50 GHz, with 760 MB RAM

I've tried increasing the virtual memory (maxed it out), I've closed all other programs and I've tried disabling error reporting - all to no avail.

Can anyone help and advise what I need to do to get this game to run? It appears this is a game made to run on Win 95 or 98 - so I would think I have PLENTY of memory.

Any suggestions would be greatly appredciated!


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

What are the specs on your video card?

AFA RAM and swap space goes, you have enough physical memory to be sure. Set your virtual memory (the swap file) to 1152 (min and max).


----------



## Sasha (Oct 6, 2005)

Where do I find the specs on my video card?

Also -where do I change the min and max on my virtual memory? I see where to change the initial size and maximum size - is that the same as the min and max you mention? If it is, I tried that and it didn't work. I also tried System Managed size and that didn't work either.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## feddup (Oct 16, 2004)

*swap file*

To get to or change swap file attributes.
control panel>system properties>advanced>performance>settings.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sasha said:


> Where do I find the specs on my video card?


Start > Run > type *dxdiag* and go to the Display tab


----------



## Sasha (Oct 6, 2005)

Video Card:
Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphis Controller
DAC Type: Internal
Approx. Total Memory: 64.0MB
Current Display Mode: 1024X768 (32 bit) (75Hz)

Anybody have any more suggestions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sim Town System Requirements
386-25 or faster
8 MB of Ram
Hard Drive with 1 MB of free space, 20 MB for full installation
Windows 3.1 and above (will work with Windows 95)
Supports all Windows compatible video modes

As it's a very old game you're trying to play on XP, try setting the compatibility mode... 
Running Older Programs On WinXP 

Intel Chipset http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?id=17


----------



## Sasha (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks so much Koala - I got it running!


----------

